# DLA and child tax credit



## Lottie86

I am just waiting for Findlay's DLA form to be sent to us so we can fill it in and get it sent back (and fingers crossed we don't get turned down and have to reapply!)

I found something that said about if he does get the DLA (which he should at the highest rate) you can get additional tax credits but I was slightly puzzled by the wording (it's prob just me having a dippy moment :haha:)

_"If you are claiming Disability Living Allowance for your child you may
be able to claim additional support through the disabled child
element of Child Tax Credit. There are two elements available:
 the disabled child element (£2,670 per year) - for each child in
the family claiming Disability Living Allowance or who is
registered blind; and
 the severely disabled child element (£1,075 per year) - for each
child in the family claiming the highest rate care component of
Disability Living Allowance."_

Now does this mean that a severely disabled child gets the £2,670 *+* the £1,075 a year in the child tax credits?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yes, it does. We get £120 a week CTC because Tegan gets higher rate care.


----------



## AP

Thanks girlies, you have just reminded me to update them with this, i would have certainly forgot.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeah you do get extra x


----------



## Tegans Mama

sb22 said:


> Thanks girlies, you have just reminded me to update them with this, i would have certainly forgot.

If you give them the date Alex got DLA from you'll get the back money hun :flower:


----------



## angelstardust

Yep. We get high CTC and DS2 gets middle rate care. 

Before you fill in your form, have a GOOD read at this guide from cerebra. https://www.cerebra.org.uk/parent_support/DLA_guide 

I print a copy out to help when I fill in the form. but you can read it just as well as a pdf. 

Take your time filling it in, write your answers on paper first then on the form.


----------

